
Kim Dotcom eligible to be extradited to US, court rules - tigerlily
https://www.radionz.co.nz/news/national/361139/kim-dotcom-eligible-to-be-extradited-to-us-court-rules
======
merricksb
Active discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17460030](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17460030)

------
okket
Not a final decision yet, though.

"Ira Rothken - Mr Dotcom's US-based lawyer - said they were disappointed by
the decision, but would seek a review with the NZ Supreme Court."

